# 2 Butts, 1 Whole Packer Brisket, & Three Racks of Spares



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm having some friends coming over for dinner tonight which gives me a chance to do a little extra practice on my Fatboy.  This will be only the third time I've cooked on it.  

Butts went on at 4 am.  Brisket will go on around 6 and spares around noon.

I'm cooking with a new brand of lump charcoal called Redneck Charcoal.  Looks like pretty good stuff although I can't find any reviews on it. Anyone ever heard of it. No reviews of it on the Naked Whiz site.  I also threw on three chunks of wood I got from Smokinlicious, 1 hickory, 1 cherry, and 1 sugar maple 

I'll take and post pics when the sun comes up!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2008)

You go Dallas!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 26, 2008)

HAve a good cook Dallas. 

Never heard of that charcoal. Where is it made? 

Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 26, 2008)

Diva, the bag says its made in Summersville, Missouri.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 26, 2008)

D, I have seen that in a lot of Hardware stores up my way...haven't used it though...I like the Humphrey's charcoal briquettes.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 26, 2008)

I like Humphrey's too.  I just haven't seen it down my way.

I found a place in Springfield, OH that sells Wicked Good Charcoal (both lump and briquettes).  I'm going to pick up several bags next month on my way to Madison, IN.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2008)

Ummmmmmmmmmmm the sun is up!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 26, 2008)

Ok, here are the first few pics.  Still a long way to go though.

Here is a pic of the Redneck Lump bag





I'm using the DigiQ2 that I bought from Larry.  I love this thing!





2 Butts





And the Brisket





Ribs go on at noon.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 26, 2008)

Well worth the wait, man that Fatboy makes some nice looking Q!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 26, 2008)

Have a fun day BBQ-in man.. I really like your setup.. I can't wait to see more pictures. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks nice.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 26, 2008)

Looking very good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 26, 2008)

Dallas, why the mix of those 3 woods?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 26, 2008)

Hickory for the flavor, cherry for nice color and sweetness, and the sugar maple for sweetness as well.  It's the three woods that came in my Smokinlicous box so I thought I'd try one of each.  It worked well for me in the Franklin contest, so I thought I'd try it again.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 26, 2008)

a 2 to 1 ratio to hickory is what I use also, but
I've never tried the sugar maple.


----------



## Unity (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great. Dallas, how many cookers you got?   

--John


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 26, 2008)

12 working on 13.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 26, 2008)

*update*

I had my wife pick up the ribs for me at Sams club.  Told her to get a three pack.  When I opened the pack there were only 2 racks of spare but they were about the same weight as a three pack.  These are some of the meateast ribs I've ever gotten from Sams.  I'm going to start sending her for the two pack from now on and the best thing is, they can't hide a bad rack in the middle.





All rubbed up and ready to go!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 26, 2008)

*Wrapping Pork*

I waited until the butts got to an internal temp of 165 and then foiled.  Everything seems to be right on schedule.  I love this little Fatboy.  It's like a WSM on Steroids!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 26, 2008)

*Redneck Lump*

I just reloaded the Fatboy a little while ago.  Here's some pics of the Redneck Lump.  I'm pleased with the lump even though I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 26, 2008)

*Time To Wrap Brisket*

I wrapped the Brisket at 165 internal.





Sorry for the shadow of me taking the pic!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 26, 2008)

damn those are some meaty ribs!


----------



## rprata (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: update*



			
				Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I had my wife pick up the ribs for me at Sams club.  Told her to get a three pack.  When I opened the pack there were only 2 racks of spare but they were about the same weight as a three pack.  These are some of the meateast ribs I've ever gotten from Sams.  I'm going to start sending her for the two pack from now on and the best thing is, they can't hide a bad rack in the middle.



Around here, spares come in 2-packs and BB's come in 3-packs, no matter where I go.  Strange - i wish I could find spares in 3-packs.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 26, 2008)

That is looking real good.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: update*



			
				rprata said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you don't.  It's kind of like Joe Pesci's comment on how "The screw you in the drive thru'.  They do the same thing with the three pack, they put their absolutely worst rack and put it in the middle so you can't see it.  Happens to me every time.  I was happy with the 2 pack.  I guess everyone like what they don't have.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 27, 2008)

Man, it all looks so good ...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 27, 2008)

*Brisket Sandwich*

Thank you for all the nice replies everyone! This was my favorite part of the cook.  I first had this sandwich at Oklahoma Joes, in Kansas.  They call it the Z man.  Pictures don't do it justice.  Start with a toasted bun, pile it high with sliced brisket.  Top with melted provolone cheese and bbq sauce, then top with Onion Rings.  To think of all the work that we do just to get a decent sammie, but it was worth it!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 27, 2008)

13 pits and you eat at bbq joints every time you stop somewhere.  

Your wife must love you a bunch.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dallas that Fatboy can really cook!
Everything looked great!


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice ribs Dallas. The ones I have been getting lately look like they are from Ethiopian pigs. They probably could run real good.


----------



## Cookerme (Jul 27, 2008)

Sandwich looks great Dallas,i made a similar sandwich with brisket,provalone,and thick cut lower temp panfried potatoes after watching a foodnetwork special about a restaurant called primantis in Ohio.


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 27, 2008)

Dallas,

What a great looking cook. Loved seeing the pictures of it all. I am going to have to try that sammie. Just mouthwatering to look at. 

The lump looks great too. Nce sized pieces.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 28, 2008)

Everything look great.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 28, 2008)

Looks awesome!

I started making the Z Man's a few years back...they RULE!

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4355
(imageshack eated some of my pics)


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 28, 2008)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Sandwich looks great Dallas,i made a similar sandwich with brisket,provalone,and thick cut lower temp panfried potatoes after watching a foodnetwork special about a restaurant called primantis in Ohio.




PRIMANTI BROS IS IN PISSBURGH *NOT* OHIO!!!!!!! I have eaten there numerous times. Slaw and fries go right on the sammy. Dallas, did you buy that cooker at the Viking Kitchen store in Legacy Village? I think they are carrying them! Dave


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 28, 2008)

No Dave, they carry Stumps smokers there I think!  I got this one directly from Backwoods.  BTW I've got a package coming to my house from BBQMMMMM that has something for you in it as well.

Pm me for the details and to arrange for delivery.


----------



## Cookerme (Jul 28, 2008)

> PRIMANTI BROS IS IN PISSBURGH *NOT* OHIO!!!!!!! I have eaten there numerous times. Slaw and fries go right on the sammy.




Must be good sandwiches if your having a cow!?or ya just don't like pitsburgh?  Remember UB saying that he's been to Primantis on the way to a contest and said something about pitsburgh,,actually if they put colesalaw on top i don't want any.


----------

